# Water changes and new tank set up



## Raquascape (13 Jan 2019)

Hi guys,

When performing a water changes do you de chlorinate before you add the water back in the aquarium or after? 

Also when starting a new tank does the water need to be de chlorinated when there is no livestock? 

Cheers!
R


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jan 2019)

I've never used dechlorinator, or tap water conditioner of any sort and haven't had any problems with livestock or plants; I don't think it was available to hobbyists when I started. However, I guess it depends on where you live and the water quality.
Nevertheless, it's probably a good idea to dechlorinate before adding water, livestock or not, since there is a chance that chlorine may have a negative impact on filter microbes.
Either way chlorine is very volatile and will gas off pretty quickly.


----------



## SDIESEL77 (13 Jan 2019)

Hi, here is my way:
When setting up new tank, dechlorinator (JBL) in the water.
Water change, dechlorinator while adding new water directly in the tank (doesn't really water when)


----------



## Keith GH (14 Jan 2019)

Raquascape

I live in a very high Chlorinated water area.   During the hot summer even more is added reason being its a very big tourist area.

I stored my water for a week that means all the Chlorine evaporated.

Keith


----------



## Kalum (14 Jan 2019)

Always just add it direct to tank just before adding new water, then at least I know none is lost during the process and is where its needed


----------



## ian_m (14 Jan 2019)

I add dechlorinator (Prime) to my water butt (90 litres) of tap water, before warming and pumping into the tank.

You can add dechlorinator directly to the tank, but....
- Add dechlorinator BEFORE you add tap water.
- Dose for full tank volume (not water added volume).
- Turn off filters and pumps etc first.

There are many stories here (and other forums) of people NOT dechlorinating their water and wiping out £100's of fish at water change time due to change in chlorine/chloramine levels in their tap water.

Also do not rely on 24hour chlorine degassing (especially in UK) as often in emergencies chloramine is added to the water and this is not degassed, a proper dechlorinator must be used.

If you are unhappy about paying Prime prices (despite the fact it can dechlorinate 20,000 litres), you can always use sodium thiosulphate. 1Kg from a certain auction site will dechlorinate 50,000 litres for £6. So absolutely no reason not dechlorinate water for your tank.


----------

